

Heyzap [YC09] adds achievements to its mobile gaming platform - immad
http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/13/time-to-brag-heyzap-adds-achievements-to-its-mobile-gaming-platform/

======
2pasc
I have always been curious with how well Heyzap was atually doing. Their
founders are really smart, they have great VCs and they tend to be super
influential on Angel List, and yet the data I could find on Heyzap are not as
amazing as I would have thought (10K DAU on Facebook, 200K downloads on iOS,
etc...). Maybe they are actually strong on Android or I am not knowledgeable
enough about mobile games to understand how well they are doing...

~~~
MaxGabriel
Yeah we're much stronger on Android. This is before my time at Heyzap, but my
understanding is that Heyzap on Android was initially more popular and more
profitable to sell Cost-Per-Install ads for. Thus, there was a major focus on
improving the Android app and the sales team was focused on selling CPI (and
SDK integrations) for Android. Since we get alot of users from people who
integrate our SDKs, that further boosted the Android app.

So basically, this created a feedback loop where Android had many more users
than the iPhone app. Indeed, the iPhone app didn't get alot of attention until
recently, but in the last couple of months it (and the iOS SDKs) reached
feature/design parity with the Android app. We also recently added a sales
team member whose focus is on iOS developers, so if things go well we'll add
many more users to iOS.

~~~
2pasc
Thanks for your reply. I see. It's funny that you had this discrepency between
iOS and Android since you could assume that many people on Android would want
to play games with their friends on iPhones. Anyway....Thanks for the
clarification!

------
jamesaguilar
I'm kinda surprised that you can launch without achievements in any kind of
gaming platform these days.

